# Don't Mess with A Buff Calf



## LawrenceU (Apr 27, 2009)

This video is amazing.

[video=youtube;34Bb7MyZcfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34Bb7MyZcfs[/video]


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, it's amazing it survived and I did not expect the herd to come back!


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 27, 2009)

I have seen something like this before it is great


----------



## Nate (Apr 27, 2009)

That was awesome. Hope that calf has some advil around - he's gonna be sore in the morning.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 27, 2009)

especially if the buff calf has a bunch of big brothers with horns


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 27, 2009)

Man, that was awesome!   Normally I think it's coolest for the predator to rip its prey to shreds while its pack watches from a distance (which is why I'm into politics), but that was totally cool. The organized attacked, the croc cameo, the herd coming back to the rescue...


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 27, 2009)

Did y'all get a kick out of watching the one lion get tossed into the air? I don't think I ever saw anything like that video on Wild Kingdom.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 27, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Did y'all get a kick out of watching the one lion get tossed into the air? I don't think I ever saw anything like that video on Wild Kingdom.



Ha, yeah  Tossed around like a stuffed animal--and those things are _huge_! I just think it is interesting how so many water buffalo were afraid of that small group of lionesses. It sure took a while for one of 'em to use its power to smack them kitties around.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 27, 2009)

It is a amazing to watch the buffs go after the lions. Those were Cape Buffalo. They are probably the most dangerous animal on the planet. I know men that have hunted them. They have some pretty spine tingling stories to tell.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 27, 2009)

I've seen this one before and it still is raw footage for me! Saw one where lions were eating a baby elephant alive. Just chewing on it's hind end and legs etc. That was really raw footage!


----------



## BG (Apr 27, 2009)

The irony in all of this is that a year after that video was shot that same calf ended up on my new ESV Calf skin Bible.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 27, 2009)

WDG said:


> The irony in all of this is that a year after that video was shot that same calf ended up on my new ESV Calf skin Bible.



And I just heard on the news there is a herd of Buffalo looking for some guy named Bill in Tennessee.


----------

